# Sidi Wire Vent vs. Specialized S-Works 2013 shoes: Opinions!



## zappafile123 (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi there, 

Two big new products by two big manufacturers for 2013 - which one is better? In a sense, both are very similar; they both have the BOA system and both claim to have very stiff soles. But surely one is better than the other for 'X' reasons and for 'Y-type' people... 

I need a new pair of shoes and would like to hear from users what they think of their respective pair of shoes and why or why not it might be good to go with them.

On a personal note, I have been on Ergo 2's for 5 years and have worn them out. Sidi does work for me, but Im finding it very difficult to find my size in the right colour (black) at a price I like... (the dont import the half sizes to Australia apparently). The specialized shoes look good, but I dont like the brand all that much - for all their hype (in australia) I frankly dont think their bikes are all that good - so the company seems really wankey to me...


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I wore Sidi's for many years mostly the Genius series.
At some point they became very painful and too narrow in the fore foot and I don't have wide feet.
I don't know if the shoes or my foot changed. After trying many different brands on at the store and returning a pair of Shimano, the Specialized S-works just felt right to me. I am on my second pair which I think are 2011. The only downside is the BOA dials wear out over time and have to be replaced. It isn't expensive so not a big deal. Also the inside surface of the heel cup tends to wear too fast for a shoe that costs $350 or more. I think Sidi's are better constructed and higher quality. Still I don't see myself in anything but S-Works.


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2012)

I love Sidi mostly because they fit me, and I think that is key. Their quality is very good, replacement parts are available and they have warrantied buckles on my Genius ' well outside the warranty period (motorcycle boots too)! 

I currently use Ergo2's and the Carbon lite 6.6 and love that Sidi make their shoes in widths! I have a 48 AAA foot and they make a narrow as well as a mega for wide feet-love it! The boa system in my experience is very reliable and effective in both my cycling shoes and m/c boots (which have 5 boas per boot).

Shoes are so subjective, you gotta ignore trends and find the fit for you. Good insoles have increased my comfort and alignment quite a bit too. What ever you end up with, good luck finding an all black shoe these days. Every brand seems to sell the "Clark Griswald" white, tap dancers anymore, ha ha!


----------



## tkjohnson21 (Jun 2, 2010)

You can get on the Boa website and get replacement boas for free.




jnbrown said:


> I wore Sidi's for many years mostly the Genius series.
> At some point they became very painful and too narrow in the fore foot and I don't have wide feet.
> I don't know if the shoes or my foot changed. After trying many different brands on at the store and returning a pair of Shimano, the Specialized S-works just felt right to me. I am on my second pair which I think are 2011. The only downside is the BOA dials wear out over time and have to be replaced. It isn't expensive so not a big deal. Also the inside surface of the heel cup tends to wear too fast for a shoe that costs $350 or more. I think Sidi's are better constructed and higher quality. Still I don't see myself in anything but S-Works.


----------



## tkjohnson21 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have the 2010 Sworks shoes and love them. All the Sidis i tried on just didnt seem to fit my foot very well and I have narrow feet.


----------



## zappafile123 (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah... subjectivity is a big problem with shoes! I bought Bont Zero's and that was a total disaster - had to send them back to china. 

Sidi's work for me really well. On the other hand, I actually have the specialized BG footbed's in my ergo2's - you know the ones with the varus insert etc. So even though I will definitely try the specialized before I buy them, I reckon they will fit just fine.

I just want super stiff shoes that are really comfortable and ones that'll last me the next 5 years. One thing that did piss me off about the sidi's is that parts drop off them... the techno 2 system was pointless and stupid - the little tab to tighten the shoe always just fell off and you had to buy the whole techno unit just to replace the tabs. So maybe that could be a problem with the Wire.


----------



## HLS2k6 (Jun 29, 2006)

Monk said:


> I currently use Ergo2's and the Carbon lite 6.6 and love that Sidi make their shoes in widths! I have a 48 AAA foot and they make a narrow as well as a mega for wide feet-love it!


I have the exact same size foot & am looking for something new. My Giros need to be cranked as tight as they go to be even moderately secure. I thought only the cheaper Genius came in narrow? Do you wear std Ergo's?


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah, standard Ergo's. You are correct, it was my older Genius' that were narrow-sorry. However, with the Sidi insoles they are "usable", but still a bit wide. I bought some "Align" insoles that correct several fit issues and adjust the volume so my shoes have plenty of adjustability. I've also used Superfeet and the like with good results.


----------



## SealBeach (Dec 7, 2012)

The S works are like slippers and super stiff. I think there is a bit of flex with the Ergo's


HLS2k6 said:


> I have the exact same size foot & am looking for something new. My Giros need to be cranked as tight as they go to be even moderately secure. I thought only the cheaper Genius came in narrow? Do you wear std Ergo's?


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't really like having to neutralize the varus tilt in Specialized shoes with a valgus wedge...my feet are flatter and I think the varus tilt is what hurt the outer corner of my knee somewhat. After putting in a valgus wedge, my knee symptoms went away. I want to try Sidi with my next shoes, which supposedly has a flat profile.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

love my Wires! 

here's a mini review i did...

Sidi Wire Vent Carbon - First Impressions ~ Road Cycling Gear Reviews - RoadieManila!


----------



## HLS2k6 (Jun 29, 2006)

Monk said:


> Yeah, standard Ergo's. You are correct, it was my older Genius' that were narrow-sorry. However, with the Sidi insoles they are "usable", but still a bit wide. I bought some "Align" insoles that correct several fit issues and adjust the volume so my shoes have plenty of adjustability. I've also used Superfeet and the like with good results.


THanks, Monk. I'm going to try some Superfeet in my Giro's, which would be perfect with a bit less volume. If they don't work, Wire SP's will be next!


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

I have the 2013 S Works and they are super comfortable. The wrap around on the upper is absolutely excellent. But as others have said, shoes are a very personal item just like saddles. I have tried numerous brands including Bont, Sidi and Shimano. I have the last 4 S Works models - every time a new version comes out, I buy it so for me, the S Works are perfect.


----------



## lbkwak (Feb 22, 2012)

FYI, 2013 S-works weigh under a pound per pair.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I don't know if my Sidi's (3 pair, 2 mountain and one road) are the wider 'mega' or the standard/narrow fitting. I always thought they fitted me really well until I bought some Specialized shoes. I've since got some Giro Factor's too, in search of the best fit without paying s-works price.

Fit is most important to me, and Sidi's don't fit me well enough (one pair is 11 years old and falling apart, the other two will be sold via eBay next year). Sidi's and Specialized fit quite differently. My feet are 'Specialized' shaped. (for comparison, the Giro's fit well, but I am not getting on with the footbeds). Perhaps my feet are Specialized & giro shaped for volume/width, but the soles of my feet are mainly Specialized shaped.

You sound a little like me, in that you're considering shoes which you can get for a good price, so brands which are always a full high price are not as attractive. If you fit Sidi's well, I would stick with them. They're great shoes, although I've not trie the specific version you mention.

If you want to add some other top/pro shoes to the mix (that can be had for 'reasonable' prices/discounts), then I've been looking at:

1) Shimano's top shoe (I think 315?). Often last seasons Shimano shoes can be had cheap, they have no hype about them and are genuine quality shoes.
2) Giro Factor or Prolight, these can be had cheap new online. Have an awesomely stiff sole, rate pretty well for weight too.

There's a dozen other brands with carbon soled shoes that come in around 500 grams for the pair ... so it must be possible to find one that fits as good as custom (unless your feet are an odd shape).


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Just got my Sidi Wires, previous shoes were ergo 2's. Also wore specialized s work before that. IMO, Sidi construction is far better while Specialized has a far better insole. For me, the perfect combo is the Sidi with a L. Garneau thermo forming insole.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Fignon's Barber said:


> Just got my Sidi Wires, previous shoes were ergo 2's. Also wore specialized s work before that. IMO, Sidi construction is far better while Specialized has a far better insole. For me, the perfect combo is the Sidi with a L. Garneau thermo forming insole.


Yes. Love those Garneau insoles.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Last year I planned on picking up a pair of the s works, but due to fit I left with a set of Ergos.


----------



## eeeeeden (Jan 4, 2012)

I have both and I would have to recommend the SIDI Wires.
I got the Specialized S works shoe under a year ago and while they have fit me very well, I am a little disappointed with the quality. 

i ride about 100km a week, and the top portion is starting to come off the sole near the area where my big toe meets my foot...

I've only ridden in the rain less than 5 times, and always take care of them.
I think its the way the sole curls upwards on the sides....

if you look at the SIDI sole, they are flatter...



zappafile123 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Two big new products by two big manufacturers for 2013 - which one is better? In a sense, both are very similar; they both have the BOA system and both claim to have very stiff soles. But surely one is better than the other for 'X' reasons and for 'Y-type' people...
> 
> ...


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

eeeeeden said:


> I have both and I would have to recommend the SIDI Wires.
> I got the Specialized S works shoe under a year ago and while they have fit me very well, I am a little disappointed with the quality.
> 
> i ride about 100km a week, and the top portion is starting to come off the sole near the area where my big toe meets my foot...
> ...


Take your shoes back to the shop and have them warranty them. I think Specialized has a two year warranty on their shoes.


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

I have the new 2013 specialized s works shoes.
Here's my opinion of them:
Pros:
Super Light
Boa ratchet can really get them tight. Biggest reason for me getting them.
Very easy to tighten and untighten while riding.
Looks amazing.

Cons:
Tongue doesn't come up enough. It kind of digs into my ankles. This may soften up a bit after some riding.
If I tighten the Boa's too much, I can feel the Boa's themselves digging into my foot. I think the boa base should be wider so the pressure is distributed better when tightened.
Not as comfortable as my Bontrager RL shoes (amazing comfort. Never ever noticed the shoes while riding)
Toe Box is a bit roomy, as I feel my foot sliding a bit. Need to ride more to see if this becomes a bother.
I've been switching out my Bontrager Inform soles with the S-works. The inform soles seems to keep my foot more snug and secure. Though I need more riding in them to make a final determination.
I thought a few times I could feel the pedal and flexing. I need to ride more to see if I notice it again. Don't know if this is because of the new redesigned carbon sole that doesnt cover the entire base.
I really want to like them, but besides my Bontrager RL not being able to tighten as well, I still think my Bontrager RLs are more comfortable.

I wear size 9.5 athletic shoes. I got the 43 s-works. I also have two 43 size specialized mtb shoes. My bontrager RL is 43.5.


----------



## zappafile123 (Oct 28, 2007)

How does the fit of the ergo 2 compare with the wire? I just bought a pair of the new shimano R320's on sunday and didnt like them so I impulsively bought a pair of Wires online yesterday... Hope to god they fit!


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

i have 2012 S Works and they are great. Very comfy and light.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

zappafile123 said:


> How does the fit of the ergo 2 compare with the wire? I just bought a pair of the new shimano R320's on sunday and didnt like them so I impulsively bought a pair of Wires online yesterday... Hope to god they fit!


ergo 2 + vented sole = ergo 3 
ergo 3 + full techno 3 closure = sidi wire

compares quite well actually. the wire only has the closure system and the vented sole in favor of it. (+ a bit less weight)


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

eeeeeden said:


> I have both and I would have to recommend the SIDI Wires.
> I got the Specialized S works shoe under a year ago and while they have fit me very well, I am a little disappointed with the quality.
> 
> i ride about 100km a week, and the top portion is starting to come off the sole near the area where my big toe meets my foot...
> ...


Good review and one of the few posts in response to the question - Wire vs S-Works. I'm glad to hear that. I have the S-Works and am a long time Sidi fan. I probably will try the Wire next. One interesting thing for me to see is how cool my feet stay in the summer with the S-works. This is the first time I don't need booties/shoe covers above the 30s. With Sidi's I often used covers in the lower 40s but the S-Works keep my feet warm.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

zappafile123 said:


> How does the fit of the ergo 2 compare with the wire? I just bought a pair of the new shimano R320's on sunday and didnt like them so I impulsively bought a pair of Wires online yesterday... Hope to god they fit!


Mine fit the same as the ergo 2s. the boa wire works well and pulls the upper around the foot. the new sidi insole is better than the old one as well. For the first time, i'm using it instead of just throwing it out. the shoe is notably lighter also. overall, nice improvement.


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

I haven't tried the S-Works but if you want to give Wire a try, make sure you try them on physically before you buy. I got a pair of Ergo 3 and they fit perfectly, however bought the same size of the Wire thru mail order and they seem a bit loose and just don't have the snug feel of the Ergo 3.


----------



## horvatht (Feb 27, 2012)

At the beginning of last year I bought Sidi-Genius. I wore them for the year. I found them to be a little tight. I saw the Sidi Wire and thought they may fit the same. I tried them on and the sales person said the Sidi Wire is wider as part of the sales pitch. At the fitting they did feel like they may have adjusted the width. I have wore them now for about 150 miles. 
They feel great. On my last 30 mile ride I actually tightened them a little as I was riding. So far so good. I'm very happy.


----------



## CyclistofPeace (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi, I just wanted to throw in some input on these shoes since I just picked up a pair!

I'm coming from 2012 Specialized Expert shoes (Boa instep / midfoot closure + velcro lower closure) and briefly had Giro Factors and Giro Prolight SLXs before getting the 2013 Wire Vent.

I didn't like the Factors because I felt like I had to get the buckle really tight in order to get the shoe to fit. Also, unlike Sidi buckles, they don't have a micro adjust tab meaning that in order to loosen the buckle you have to use the tab used to completely release the buckle. Of course, thats only minor.

I really like the aesthetics of the Prolight SLX shoes and they definitely were ridiculously light. I was really set on keeping them but there were a couple of things that eventually pushed me to the Wire Vent. The first was that the tread on the shoe was very very minimal. I would imagine that from a year of regular use, the tread would be close to gone and would require the use of shoe goo or something of that nature. This next point is going to come off as extremely spoiled- but getting the velcro to be evenly taught across my foot was difficult (my first pair of road shoes had to boa closure of course). I often found myself having to readjust the velcro on the shoe in order to prevent hot spots from forming on the top of my foot. After rides, I also found that there were red spots on my foot from where to straps clamped down over the top of my foot.

The last thing about either Giro shoe was that the insole didn't work for me at all. My foot is somewhere in between the small and medium arch insole (3 sizes included with the shoes) so no matter what, my arches would always ache mid ride. Compared to the soles included with my Specialized shoes, they were less than adequate for my feet (not to say that the insole that Giro provides is bad- plenty of people love their insole).

Now let me be clear: I'm a big "S"(pecialzed) fan boy. I would have gone with the S-Works shoe but two things kept me away. 1) You can't replace the tread on them. 2) They aren't completely white (only the female version is!). I know, I'm picky.

So was the $100 upgrade worth the Sidi Vents? ($280 for the Giro Prolight SLX, $380 for the Wire Vent). Definitely!

Thing that I really like about the shoes:
1) Obviously, I really like that there are two forms of adjustment provided on the shoe. The first is the adjustable instep- being able to raise and lower the height of the instep strap is awesome! The second is the adjustable heel cup- being able to clamp down your heels from the sides is ingenious! Since a deep heel cup isn't needed, it feels like the entire tongue is molded to your heel as opposed to just simply cupping it in and preventing it from lifting out of the shoe.
2) The Techno 3 buckles are really easy to use. Although not quite as easy as Boa closures, they work extremely well. I like that you can micro-loosen the buckle while on the bike. One minor complaint is that you have to flip up a tab on the buckle in order to tighten it. I would have preferred if it was just a knob that can be turned sans tab. This means that they're slightly more difficult to tighten while riding.
3) Air vent at the tip of the shoe! I originally was skeptical of their close-able vent at the tip of each shoe but they really do work. With the vents open, you can feel a large steady stream of air entering the shoe and circulating around your toes.
4) Replaceable parts! Replaceable tread, replaceable buckles, replaceable everything! The plan is to keep these shoes for a long while so its great that virtually everything is replaceable. 
5) Great insole. People usually give Sidi bad rap for their insoles but Sidi actually put some effort into the insoles included with the Wire Vents. I, personally, have never had a problem with Sidi insoles. The ones included with my Dominator 5 mountain bike shoes worked adequately for me.
6) Wide forefoot! Sidi is known for making shoes with a narrow forefoot but these are comparable to Specialized or Giro in terms of forefoot width. They still are probably slightly more narrow than Specialized but they definitely feel wider than my Sidi Dominator 5 mountain bike shoes. Some people recommend sizing up when buying Sidi but I found that I didn't need to size up. I wear a 43 in Specialized/Giro and the Vents in 43 fit me spot on.
7) Low profile sole. It feels like there is very little sole between your foot and the pedal. Pedaling in these shoes felt more natural and responsive than my old specialized shoes.

Honestly, I have no complaints about this shoe at all. Nothing stood out to me during my first ride with them (unlike the Giro Factors and Prolight SLX) and don't really have anything bad to say about them. No hot spots at all and they felt very secure, even on steep climbs, without having to tighten them up.

Hope this helped for those of you who are thinking about buying these.


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

Concerning the 2013 S-works shoe. The rear heel tread is actually replaceable. The front toe tread is not. Th 2013 S-works also run large. So get a size smaller. I wear 43.5 Bontragers, 43 Specialized mtb shoes and had to get 42.5 2013 S-works. A half size makes a huge difference, I was wearing the 43 size for a couple of months and my feet would get numb since there was so much toe box room. Not so with the 42.5.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm surprised about the comments on tread/sole wear. These are all high end road shoes and not intended for walking around like cycling tourists might. The only excess wear I've ever experienced was heel plus on Sidi Genius's. The S-Works look almost brand new after a couple thousand miles of riding.


----------



## CyclistofPeace (Nov 20, 2012)

Well, to be honest, my Specialized shoes that I've used for 1.5 years still has plenty of tread left on the sole. I guess you could just call me overly cautious. I just like having the peace of mind that IF I wear through the sole I'll be able to replace it- especially on such an expensive pair of shoes.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh yeah, I agree. But if they look good after 1.5 years, they likely will wear for 4 or 5 years. By then you might want another pair - the latest and greatest, but you still have the choice of replacing the sole.


----------



## khdroberts (Jan 12, 2010)

eeeeeden said:


> I have both and I would have to recommend the SIDI Wires.
> I got the Specialized S works shoe under a year ago and while they have fit me very well, I am a little disappointed with the quality.
> 
> i ride about 100km a week, and the top portion is starting to come off the sole near the area where my big toe meets my foot...
> ...


And did you bother returning them for warranty? In my experience (which is extensive with Specialized), they are very good with warranty on all of their items - if it's a genuine manufacturing fault.

To the OP - don't like Specialized? Then don't buy their products. Your loss as their gear is generally world class. I'm willing to bet you have zero personal experience with the brand and have simply been put off by their admittedly heavy handed American style marketing. As I say, your loss.

As for Sidi vs S-Works - it's an unanswerable question as shoe fit is unique to the individual. Try both, buy what fits best. But if you're going to try them on in a shop, don't then walk out and buy them online (showrooming), that's a crap thing to do to a retailer.

In fact, most retailers have stopped stocking Sidi because the wholesale price in Australia is higher than they retail for online - hence your difficulty finding them 'at a price I like' (and what a facile statement THAT is!


----------



## zappafile123 (Oct 28, 2007)

Port melbourne cycles sells Wires for $388. That's cheaper then you can get online. I'd have bought them, but half sizes are not imported into Australia apparently. 

In contrast to your experience, a couple of people I ride with have had shocking experiences with Specialized warranty... A Venge developed a nice big crack on the toptube after a crit one day - apparently it had been "clamped". 

One thing specialized do really well is saddles. 

In my defense, if one must buy online as the product they desire is not available in shops, why buy it at x price when it can be had cheaper elsewhere? 

I'll post a review of the wires eventually, done a few thousand kms on them.


----------



## echotraveler (Mar 28, 2011)

ive drooled all over both s-works and sidi ergo 3 now wire. Knowing sidi ergo3 in 45 were a bit narrow for me i ordered some sidi wire in 45.5. In short they were too big for me. ergo3's were perfect length wise, but i wanted a bit more toe box, the Wire have a wider toe box and went overboard with 45.5's. So now they are on the bay  for pretty cheap wink! (hope im not braking any forum rules) if possible try them on first, unless your sure of your size.

IMO the Sidi wire look cooler for some reason


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

Just picked up a pair of 2013 S-Works at my LBS and put 200 miles on them. They (size 43.5) are noticeably lighter then the WIRE (size 44.5), 176g difference to be exact. The S-Works are sleeker, fit tighter on my feet, also the soles are stiffer. The toe box on the S-Works is lower, but softer compare to the WIRE. Both pairs fit well on me, just in a different feel.

Another thing I want to point out, the S-Works uppers are really soft and thin, they get more comfortable after a short break-in period. But they seem to get scuffs / scratches a lot easier then the WIRE. I've already got some little ceases / tiny scuff marks on them while the WIRE still look great after a few months. BTW the S-Works are made in China and SIDIs are made in Italy if anyone cares. 

A quick sum up,

Performance = S-Works
Quality = WIRE
Durability = WIRE
Air vent = WIRE by a little
Comfort = If they fit

Both are great shoes, I suggest you try them on first if possible. Go with the pair / size that fit your feet comfortably!

View attachment 278693


----------



## jeffme (Dec 8, 2008)

Quick semi-related question... not sure if this is the place to ask it, but it seemed like most posters would have an opinion:

- Why is there no option in either of these shoes for a matte white? I hate Vernice and can't understand why I have to have shiny shoes if I want high end shoes. The Rapha kanga-shoes seem to be the only high end matte white option. (Yes, I know... the Spec 74's are matte white, but they seem to make some performance tradeoffs.)

Thanks!


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Well...thought I'd bump this thread for any new opinions on the Sidi or S-Works. I was dead set on the S-Works until I saw them in person...while beautiful shoes, they do feel "thin". When dealing with pro level anything, durability comes into play. Pro riders often do not give a squat about durability...shoes wear out mid season? Who cares...chuck 'em and get a new pair.

You and I? $400 shoes wearing out in 2-3 years is not too cool...

Either way, I dove into the Wire and I'm pretty impressed with them after playing with them first hand. Ordered a clearance pair of the Cannondale team edition today...$380 + a free pair of cleats. 

Sadly...I may not get to beat on them until next season...


----------



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for bumping. Interesting reading. I would like to see how the wire fit but can"tseem to find them in the LBS. Maybe I need to go to New York. I bet I could find them there.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

knezz said:


> Thanks for bumping. Interesting reading. I would like to see how the wire fit but can"tseem to find them in the LBS. Maybe I need to go to New York. I bet I could find them there.


They run odd sizes. I wear a size 11 shoe. When I got into an entry level specialized shoe, a 45 fit perfectly. Bought a pair of specialized Road Comp and 45 was a bit lose (kept them anyway, got them for a great price). Went to get a Sidi and they reccomended a 46.5...which were so big, I could put my entire finger behind my foot when I had them on. So...now I've sent them back for a 45.5...well see how that goes.

Arts cyclery actually has a conversion chart for buying different brands...


----------



## carbonconvert (Apr 12, 2009)

*.02 cents worth*

I can vouch for the Specialized model. I have 2009 models and will NEVER go back to velcro/straps. The mechanism is reliable and trouble free.
The fit is surprisingly spot on considering I have less than ideal shaped feet-zero arch and narrow heel.
Initially a blow to the wallet, they fit and feel like new so $350 isn't ridiculous for a fine shoe.
The recent model has some improvements so I'm sure they are worth the expense.
You don't cheap out on a helmet or shoe. Your comfort/safety are worth it.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

carbonconvert said:


> I can vouch for the Specialized model. I have 2009 models and will NEVER go back to velcro/straps. The mechanism is reliable and trouble free.
> The fit is surprisingly spot on considering I have less than ideal shaped feet-zero arch and narrow heel.
> Initially a blow to the wallet, they fit and feel like new so $350 isn't ridiculous for a fine shoe.
> The recent model has some improvements so I'm sure they are worth the expense.
> You don't cheap out on a helmet or shoe. Your comfort/safety are worth it.


I agree 100%.

Riding an hour here, or 30 min there is one thing. Hours and hours for thousands of miles is another.

I look at it this way, I got into a debate with a coworker over the cost of good cycling shoes. I told him that between June and Sept, looking at my time on the saddle and my ave cadence, I performed somewhere between 380-400,000 pedal strokes. Now, being mortal...I need to look at things over the long run. The quality of a shoe will literally make or break you over the years. 400, even 500 dollars for an item that will properly support a vital body part over the next 5+ years is no big cost. Hell, that's less than the cost of a single trip to a specialist when you jack up your feet due to lousy shoes.

On a side note...they wires are exquisitely made and fit like a glove. If it is possible, I am in love with the things.the fit and finish is superb.


----------

